# Neuvo Laredo



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Headed up to Laredo yesterday with my wife (Mexican), daughter-in-law (Mexican), grand daughter (Mexican) in my car (American tags). As we where passing through Neuvo Laredo the local police pulled us over (in the rain) for speeding??? (I was driving). We were in the middle of the pack driving at the same rate of speed as everyone else. After producing my license the officer informed me that I would have to follow him to the station to pay a fine unless I wanted to avoid the hassle and settle things up there. I was trying to recall some of the things I've read on this forum about this situation when my wife starts arguing with him and he argues back (here we go-here we go). My daughter-in-law (who is an attorney) waves him around to her, speaks for a few seconds to him, passes out 500 pesos to him and he, in turn, flips my license back at my wife, dreaming of the many tacos he has just bought himself. I was absolutely infuriated. Lesson learned. I'll have to go back over the many posts in this forum concerning this situation and READ. Just thought I would share.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

The road into Nuevo Laredo is 4-6 lane divided highway with crazy changes in speed limit down to 40km. Not surprising that they pulled you out of probably a group of locals.
I certainly wouldn't argue. The decision of whether to go to the station or "settle" is very tough and tied to a lot of personal circumstances. As much as I know the right answer is to say OK, let's go to the station. I have gone the other way when I just want to get on with it. I would certainly not start at 500p as usually 2-300p works. Again, I know not to do it and against the law but...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have to say it: Paying mordida makes one part of the problem! Please don't! These crooked cops buckle easily, once you pull out paper and pencil and start writing. When you start asking for their ID, which is your right, they depart quickly. Stand your ground! They never shoot tourists!


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I have to say it: Paying mordida makes one part of the problem! Please don't! These crooked cops buckle easily, once you pull out paper and pencil and start writing. When you start asking for their ID, which is your right, they depart quickly. Stand your ground! They never shoot tourists!


That's easy for some to say! We are talking about a border town where the game is played much differently than somewhere like Chapala. In places like Nvo Laredo it is routine for the local "cops" to be affiliated with one of the cartel gangs. That trip to "the station" might end up being something else. You really think they care about being reported? Not to mention a few hours wasted could jack up one's itinerary.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know if this is relative to Nuevo Laredo.: For what it's worth, a reliable person told me he was 
put in what seemed to be a dangerous situation in Tampico because he drove away when asked for 
a bribe. The policeman chased him and was furious and out for revenge. The paper and pencil would probably have been better.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a little ashamed to admit it but, yes, I have coughed up a "mordida" or two. I know it's wrong, but sometimes...

In each instance a hundred pesos made the problem go away and one time even got me a smiling police escort back to the highway because I was lost.

I got pulled over once on highway 2 outside Nuevo Laredo and the prospect of driving into downtown NL to pay the ticket of $1600 was VERY unappealing. $100 pesos saved the day. Maybe the paper and pencil trick would have worked, I don't know.

The one time I did receive a regular old legitimate speeding ticket, I paid it in downtown Silao, the next town over from Guanajuato. The fine (quite legitimate - I was zooming at 130 in a 90 zone) was $1200 pesos but I got a 40% discount because I paid within 5 days so it wasn't quite as bad. In any case, it still made those $100 peso "mordidas" seem cheap!

Again, I'm not saying it's right, I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

El Blanco Sol said:


> Headed up to Laredo yesterday with my wife (Mexican), daughter-in-law (Mexican), grand daughter (Mexican) in my car (American tags). As we where passing through Neuvo Laredo the local police pulled us over (in the rain) for speeding??? (I was driving). We were in the middle of the pack driving at the same rate of speed as everyone else. After producing my license the officer informed me that I would have to follow him to the station to pay a fine unless I wanted to avoid the hassle and settle things up there. I was trying to recall some of the things I've read on this forum about this situation when my wife starts arguing with him and he argues back (here we go-here we go). My daughter-in-law (who is an attorney) waves him around to her, speaks for a few seconds to him, passes out 500 pesos to him and he, in turn, flips my license back at my wife, dreaming of the many tacos he has just bought himself. I was absolutely infuriated. Lesson learned. I'll have to go back over the many posts in this forum concerning this situation and READ. Just thought I would share.


 So, was it your 500 pesos or your daughter in law´s 500 pesos who paid off the transito? It does make a differance, on one hand you are fighting morditas and on the other hand you are pissed about the 500 pesos. OK, OK, maybe you are just upset because of the mordita. Like I tell some people the mordita game is like poker, who ever blinks first loses. You can read posts from now until the end of time but until you play the game a few times you will likely never win. It is life in Mexico, never boring and often a challenge.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Merida Yucatan said:


> I don't know if this is relative to Nuevo Laredo.: For what it's worth, a reliable person told me he was
> put in what seemed to be a dangerous situation in Tampico because he drove away when asked for
> a bribe. The policeman chased him and was furious and out for revenge. The paper and pencil would probably have been better.


Do that in any country and you'll likely get the same result. Completely disrespecting him as a person not just a cop is a sure recipe to "make it personal". One can refuse to pay mordida on principle but not like that.


----------



## Zepol87 (Jan 1, 2012)

Payed 100 pesos a few times in nuevo Laredo. Speed limits are weird there.


----------

